# Interesting video on manufacturer range calculations



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

I came across this video on facebook today, and I found it quite interesting an informative. Thought I would share. 









Engineering Explained - How Does Tesla Dominate EV Range? | Facebook


၄.၆သောင်း views, ၆၅၃ likes, ၁၂ loves, ၅၄ comments, ၁၃၃ shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Engineering Explained: How Does Tesla Dominate EV Range?




fb.watch


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's the original YouTube video.
Looks like he shortened it for the Facebook version:


----------

